# Wine Book ?



## rezclick (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello,

Could anyone recommend a good wine book ?

Thank You
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Reservation System for Cooking Schools and Small Business - Rezclick.com
Cooking Schools of America


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

The Wine Bible is good.


----------

